# Final Photo Tips & Tricks Please



## BJRuttenberg (Sep 25, 2005)

Im looking for some good advice for shooting my tank. Ive been a photographer for some years so I already have down the f-stop & shutter speed, film iso, clean glass, clean lense etc. What I really want to learn about is lighting a tank to properly photograph it... My florescent lighting does not (a) provide enough light and (b) makes the Pictures look flat. Specifically Im looking for articles or advice on: 

 Constructing and lighting aquarium backgrounds of different colors;

Found some great photo articles (HERE) on CAU website but unfortunately, some of the technical jargon is lost in translation - specifically the article on the above mentioned subject. Thanks for input!


----------



## bartoli (May 8, 2006)

BJRuttenberg said:


> Im looking for some good advice for shooting my tank. Ive been a photographer for some years so I already have down the f-stop & shutter speed, film iso, clean glass, clean lense etc. What I really want to learn about is lighting a tank to properly photograph it... My florescent lighting does not (a) provide enough light and (b) makes the Pictures look flat. Specifically Im looking for articles or advice on:
> 
> Constructing and lighting aquarium backgrounds of different colors;
> Lighting an aquarium externally using flashes and external lights
> ...


Thanks for the list of interesting articles. I am not sure what you were referring to when you said some technical jargon had been lost in translation.


----------



## BJRuttenberg (Sep 25, 2005)

To be honest, it was just one article I had trouble completely understanding - specifically the article on constructing backgrounds for photography....the other stuff is pretty well covered.


----------



## bartoli (May 8, 2006)

The article is mainly about creating evenly distributed lighting with gradation.

When you center a light source (flash or fluorescence bulb) that is far away from a diffusing agent (a white acrylic panel or tracing paper), you have lighting that is evenly distributed throughout a surface.

When you position the light source close to the diffusing agent and angle against it, you have a gradation of evenly distributed lighting.


----------



## jc0522 (Oct 22, 2009)

if you have a speedlight or strobes...heres a thread i wrote on SCAPE.

http://socalaquascapers.com/forum/showthread.php?t=5038


----------

